# Gopro Sale



## Rider161

I believe Thryll will be selling the new GoPro Hero 2's


----------



## xDOTY

Yep. THRYLL will be selling them. Just THRYLL.com and sign up. I think they are going to go fast so you guys might wanna hurry lol.


----------



## Rider161

Been signed up ever since the flux bindings, can't wait till Monday


----------



## cmendo2005

I agree if you missed the deal today monday would be great, but no way I can pass up over 100 dollars off on the helmet cam...Gonna end up being cheaper than the 2 on sale and I am one cheap mofo


----------



## Rider161

Hey the GoPro for a tad over 100 was a hell of a deal and If I wasn't looking so hard at the 2nd gen I would have def picked one up :thumbsup: for the link


----------



## boston

Yea got my Thryll email yesterday with the code for Monday. You need the code to get the Thryll price. code is: *GoProHero2*

Enter it at checkout.

Happy Holidays everyone. What you guys all doing for the holidays?


----------



## xDOTY

Hanging with family and hoping I have enough dough for a GoPro on Thryll lol.


----------



## Rider161

sold out in 15 min  missed it due to a meeting


----------



## cmendo2005

Was for about 200...A pretty good deal, didn't need the coupon code though I don't think...didn't work for me?


----------



## Rider161

yea it looked like it was 209 would have picked one up.. oh well guess I will have to wait for another sale. :laugh:


----------



## FacePlant4Free

yeah damn. signed on at like 11:30 and long gone already :thumbsdown:


----------



## readimag

yeah it was a good deal I grabbed two somehow but only wanted one so I asked them to credit back to me. So that being said their might be a extra one still at thryll if you email them once my order gets changed.


----------



## Rider161

> Those went fast! We are going to try and get some more - I will email you with an update in a few hours.


Emailed Thryll and that's what they sent back so fingerscrossed


----------



## readimag

hope it works out for you


----------



## Snownad

Got mine. coupon code didnt do anything for me tho.


----------



## Miguel Sanchez

Always wanted a GoPro and was able to snag one, stoked. Hope they get more so you guys can jump in on this deal.

*edit* The coupon didn't do anything for me either.


----------



## Rider161

readimag, I want to thank you for accidentally ordering one extra. I was able to get the one extra one you ordered :laugh:


----------



## readimag

Yeah no problem figured I would post on here he help someone who just missed it.


----------



## Nmbr1Ballr

WalkingCorpse said:


> Well Amazon has the New model Contour ROAM for $89!!!!
> 
> Promo= 89ROAM89
> 
> Thank me later


Wow, solid 6th post my friend! Thanks a lot! I was actually able to log into thryll in time to get the Go Pro but decided against it. It was $210 but I thought to myself what am I really going to do with it. Yea I think it would be cool to record but I'm not even that great haha. I liked the Roam better anyway for the simple push forward and recording feature along with the styling even if the Hero 2 may put out slightly better video. As I was buying the Roam I still thought to myself, do I really need it tho? But for $89 why the hell not. I just got home from spending $250 on other people :laugh:


----------



## KIRKRIDER

WalkingCorpse said:


> Well Amazon has the New model Contour ROAM for $89!!!!
> 
> Promo= 89ROAM89
> 
> Thank me later



How did you know about the deal?


----------



## Rider161

To those that missed the limited amount of GoPro's I did talk to Jeanine and she said she was looking at trying to get GoPro to do another run in a few weeks since they sold out so fast. :thumbsup:


----------



## xDOTY

That's good to hear. I got a GoPro, too so I can't wait!!!


----------



## xDOTY

Got my GoPro!! It is soo sweet. I have been wanting one forever, and now I own one.  Thanks Thryll!


----------



## boston

YESSSS They are back via secret platinum link! PM me for details.


----------



## readimag

Nice, I am waiting for the zeal goggles.


----------



## LuckyRVA

boston said:


> YESSSS They are back via secret platinum link! PM me for details.



Did anyone else order the hero2 recently through Thryll? I ordered mine on 2/2 and have yet to receive anything despite Thryll charging my credit card. 

Emails from the CEO say the gopros were shipped from China and are stuck in customs. Kind of odd they would sell an item they didn't have in stock and charge right away for it. 

Anyway, looking for anyone else who's having a similar experience.


----------



## xDOTY

It is because of the demand for GoPros. They were held in customs before I got mine. Be patient, it will come. I know the CEO and she would not scam you if that was your idea.


----------



## Rider161

Yep Jeanine posted on Facebook that they are coming this Friday and will be shipped out so sometime next week for sure :thumbsup: also the raffle tickets are now showing correctly at $1 instead of the 299.98 :laugh:

Oh yea I talked to Jeanine before I even ordered them and she told me that it would be around 2 weeks before she got them in. If I had to guess what she was doing was getting the order ready before she placed what she needed(which is why you were charged upfront)and once the event ended she placed the order and awaited shipment


----------



## LuckyRVA

xDOTY said:


> It is because of the demand for GoPros. They were held in customs before I got mine. Be patient, it will come. I know the CEO and she would not scam you if that was your idea.


I didn't think I was getting scammed, I've ordered quite a bit from them in the last few months. Just thought it was odd and wanted to know if anyone else had similar experiences with them.


----------



## jdang307

That is odd, because the last sale they had, they had the boxes and everything here, even posted it up on facebook. I got it real quick.

I'm not sure she needs to order it like that. Selling gopros at $220 will sell out every day. But thryll so far has been solid.


----------



## LuckyRVA

jdang307 said:


> That is odd, because the last sale they had, they had the boxes and everything here, even posted it up on facebook. I got it real quick.


Same here, I've ordered bindings and gloves from them this season and gotten both within a week of ordering them.


----------



## Rider161

looks like they are still held up in customs still have not shipped.. glad I don't need it and it's for a buddy :laugh:


----------



## LuckyRVA

Rider161 said:


> looks like they are still held up in customs still have not shipped.. glad I don't need it and it's for a buddy :laugh:


What? The info i got from Thryll said GoPro had received the cameras from China and had shipped them out to Thryll and that Thryll would be shipping them out any day. Have you heard differently from them?


----------



## boston

It's only with GoPro's because the new Hero2 is not kept stocked in GoPro's CA HQ's -- instead with every vendor the new cameras take a long time to arrive b/c of getting them through customs. 

Nothing Thryll can do or GoPro - the demand is so high that the brand can't keep up w/ stocking it in it's office and Thryll has to wait for GP to ship. 

Next time J has promised to get them in before putting them on the site so shipping is immediate like everything else.

Thryll is expanding soon growing from a startup w/ just Jeanine doing everything. She is a friend of mine and she works her ass off. I am pumped that Thryll is growing. She just went through mad legal drama with the former co-founder who tried to scam her and the biz, and that legal shit lasted from Nov to now and she held the company together not dropping the ball once. She deserves all the success that is ahead of her.

Big ups!


----------



## Rider161

Oh I know I truly was not complaining. I've talked to Jeanine and she is awesome about trying to resolve any issue that you might have. I found a post I think about a day after and it had stated they had arrived and were shipping. About a week earlier someone had posted that they had arrived but they had not.. I believe it was hoped that they would arrive and as you mentioned were held in customs for a bit longer. I always check Thryll out before I order anything to see if they have it first  to bad I missed out on the Flux's :laugh:
I give Jeanine props for doing so much by herself and wish her the best in her business success :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jdang307

boston said:


> It's only with GoPro's because the new Hero2 is not kept stocked in GoPro's CA HQ's -- instead with every vendor the new cameras take a long time to arrive b/c of getting them through customs.
> 
> Nothing Thryll can do or GoPro - the demand is so high that the brand can't keep up w/ stocking it in it's office and Thryll has to wait for GP to ship.
> 
> Next time J has promised to get them in before putting them on the site so shipping is immediate like everything else.
> 
> Thryll is expanding soon growing from a startup w/ just Jeanine doing everything. She is a friend of mine and she works her ass off. I am pumped that Thryll is growing. She just went through mad legal drama with the former co-founder who tried to scam her and the biz, and that legal shit lasted from Nov to now and she held the company together not dropping the ball once. She deserves all the success that is ahead of her.
> 
> Big ups!


Can you ask her when she is going to sell the Now bindings I saw on her facebook page? I want to try


----------

